# Glock 17 3 vs glock 26 gen4



## BRIAN305461432BJR (Feb 18, 2012)

i'M CONSIDERING SELLING MY GLOCK 17 9MM FOR A SMALLER CONCEALED 9MM AND HAVE BEEN LOOKING ONLINE AT THE 26GEN4.
i'D LIKE TO SELL THE 17 BUT HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IT WOULD BE WORTH .THE GUN IS IN REALLY GOOD SHAPE BUT NOT SURE WHAT A DEALER WOULD OFFER IN TRADE FOR A NEW GEN4 AND DON'T KNOW ENOUGH ABOUT THE 26GEN4 TO MAKE A GOOD DECISION.iF ANYONE IS FAMILIAR WITH THE GLOCK26GEN 4 VS 3 I'D VALUE YOUR INPUT. ALSO IF YOU HAVE A SENSE OF WHAt YOU THINK A DEALER WOULD PROBABLY OFFER IN TRADE I'D BE APRECIATIVE.THANKS VERY MUCH!
\


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome to the forum from southern oregon


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! The 26 is a good carry gun. You could probably get more for your 17 if you sold it to an individual. There are quite a few "police trade-in" Glocks on the market these days at low prices that is going to hurt your sale. Keep the 17 and just add the 26 if there is any way possible. Everytime I've sold a gun to buy another, I've ended up regretting it.:smt102


----------



## BRIAN305461432BJR (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you charlie...i appreciate the input. Do you know anything about the gen 4 i know at one point they had issues with the dual coil which may no longer be a factor?


----------



## BRIAN305461432BJR (Feb 18, 2012)

tHANK YOU!


----------

